# Reaching out to the British Community - Tuesday 20 March - Lisbon



## UKinPortugal (Feb 9, 2012)

The network of British Consulates in Portugal, with the help of other partner organisations, occasionally hold open days to present advice and information on the issues that matter most to British residents. 
During the event on Tuesday 20 March 2012 three talks will be given by:
Simona Demuro, Consul, British Consulate Lisbon – the role of the Consulate for British nationals who are residents or tourists and the role of the Embassy in times of crises 
Geoffrey Graham, Managing Partner, Neville de Rougemont – Disposing of assets by will, without restriction and using Portuguese inheritance tax exemption 
Darryl English, Department of Work and Pensions - essential information about what help is available from the UK if you are living in Portugal.
Free entrance followed by light refreshments.

Date: Tuesday 20 March 2012
Venue: The Ambassador´s Residence
Quinta das Águias,
Calçada da Boa Hora 29, 
1300-091, Lisbon
Time: 18:00 to 20:00
Tickets: Please call 808 203 537 or use the online booking form available at UKinPortugal.fco.gov.uk


----------

